# Sharm - 6th most dangerous city



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

WTF!!!

Sharm El Sheikh is 5th on this list!!


10 Dangerous Cities In The World | 10awesome.com


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Must be a typo or someone who has never been there,


----------

